# Strange Friend Of My Compressus ?



## 4tog (Jan 31, 2011)

Im feeding my serrasalmus compressus with feeder fishes, ive puted like 4 of them into a tank and after a week, still one is alive, when i gave to her another feeder fish, she eaten the other one but THE one is still alive and swiming happy in my tank.
Im wondering why she dont wanna eat this one ? I should take that fish out ? 
Also, my piranha lost her apetite i think, normaly, she was chasing everything moving in tank, today, she even ignored fish that was in front of her face.
Should i worry ? Maby she just need time ? 
Conditions in my tank are good, weekly water changes, testing water with tests, everything is ok. 
tank looks like this:










Im looking forward for any answer.

Regards !


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Huccum you refer to your compressus as a "she?"









My spilo has eaten every feeder I've put in his tank except for a particular convict that he actually seems to "hang out with" for the past 6 months.
We've named the convict "Gilligan."

My chickie has grown so attached to "Gilligan" that I swear... if I do come home one day and he's been chomped, I'm gonna have to go to the pet store and get another one and try to pass it off or she'll be broken hearted.


----------



## 4tog (Jan 31, 2011)

Piranha_man said:


> Huccum you refer to your compressus as a "she?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hah, i dont know why, she is ''him'' for other half a week








So it seems its normal ?







It seems Gilligan got full rights in your tank nowadays








But im still curious, because he have eaten other feeding fishes of the same specie.

Regards and thanks for answer


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Right on...

By the way, I really like your planted setup.
Nice work!


----------



## 4tog (Jan 31, 2011)

Piranha_man said:


> Right on...
> 
> By the way, I really like your planted setup.
> Nice work!


Thanks mate


----------



## Hogdog (Feb 1, 2010)

It reminds me of this...


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

She's just saving that feeder for later...


----------



## Nzac (Oct 13, 2010)

my old reds always would save 2-3 feeders in the tank with them. They would eat 12-15 but leave 3 until I put more feeders in them they would leave 3 again. I do not know if it was the same three or not. I just look at it like my cats... they will always leave some food in their dish until more comes, just in case more doesn't come soon enough, my parrots used to do the same thing.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

i had a White cloud minnow in my reds tank that lasted almost 2 months and one day it disappeared ....it will happen one day


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

I don't know but I'd be feeding more frozen than live, but thats just me. I would be willing to bet money that if you had 2 compressus one eating only feeders and one eating only frozen, the frozen would grow at a faster pace. Shrimp, tilapia, white meat, catfish etc.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

Dolphinswin said:


> I don't know but I'd be feeding more frozen than live, but thats just me. I would be willing to bet money that if you had 2 compressus one eating only feeders and one eating only frozen, the frozen would grow at a faster pace. Shrimp, tilapia, white meat, catfish etc.


that sounds ridiculous...whats your science behind that claim???


----------



## Hogdog (Feb 1, 2010)

BuckeyeGuy777 said:


> I don't know but I'd be feeding more frozen than live, but thats just me. I would be willing to bet money that if you had 2 compressus one eating only feeders and one eating only frozen, the frozen would grow at a faster pace. Shrimp, tilapia, white meat, catfish etc.


that sounds ridiculous...whats your science behind that claim???
[/quote]

He didn't say there was any science behind it, I reckon he just likes betting.


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

one day you will come home and it will be gone dont know when just dont get attached.i had a feeder that was 4inches at least and it was over 6 months in the tank than one day as i was sitting right next to the tank i heard a whole sh*t storm break out and my reds were chasing it down and that was it in the time frame of 1 minute it was gone.o and i should add the red that eat the feeder is now approx 1/2 smaller than the others so it most be true it stunts there growth.lol.


----------

